# [App][2.1+] Event Inviter v1.1



## b33zu (Oct 12, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 





































Hey everyone!!

My name is b33zu and I'm a designer and programmer.

I collaborated with Christian Gollner to bring you Event Inviter!

Event Inviter brings the ease of creating and sending customized events quickly. You can send to mass people as well instead of one at a time. Great for people with a big crowd.

*Event Inviter Features:*

* Create a new event
* View upcoming events
* View your past events
* View your saved drafts
* Take a picture in app
* Record video in app
* Customize your event details
* Invite people via e-mail
* Invite people via sms/mms
* Add event to google calendar
* Share with your social friends and family
* Send fun personalized events to 10+ people

You can search the market for b33zudroid or you can click here---> http://goo.gl/Mpq1I

Look forward to some great feedback from you guys!!


----------

